# reclaimed semi trailer flooring



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 22, 2019)

anyone else reclaim semi trailer/ dry van decking? it goes for 9$ a linear foot in denver and oklahoma city. but i don't see it for sale west of there. so i teamed up with the company that scraps trailers her in town. we have done 3 so far. pictured is the best one yet. it's american hardwood butcher block. 1 1/4 inch thick, 11 1/2" wide and in the trailer the boards are about 43 to 48 feet long. this last trailer netted 16 each boards 21+ foot long, all in great condition for reclaimed rustic furniture. this last trailer had a total of 1152 bolts, but since they were newer it only took us 2 hours to remove this one. the first trailer 3 weeks ago took us a solid 8 hours

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Nov 22, 2019)

i'm going to be building some rustic coffee tables. i'm going to use steel rivets in the holes for an industrial look

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 23, 2019)

No market here for that, maybe in NYC.... Good luck.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 23, 2019)

That will make a whole lot of tables! I often see that stuff here on Craigslist usually $10 or $12 a foot. do you have a storefront to sell your tables? Good luck on your venture....


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 23, 2019)

Congrats on the niche market. Great wood source! Chuck


----------

